# busting growhouses



## icegrower (Mar 12, 2009)

hey there
ive seen that a lot of people post news here obuot busted growops and such...
so i just thougt it be interesting for some to hear that  here that here in Reykjavik, iceland wich has a popul. of under 190.000 with all its suburbs counted. that the goverment here is on a mission of busting grows and just since new yerars they have siezed over 2000 plants in grows in many sizes and with the biggest one with either 400 or 600 plants..
i think that thas is a whole lot per capital

ive been growing for years here, and in the last few months ive seen an massive interest in growing and the amount of grown weed..we are now almost 100% sustainable on our own grown,
thats just super i think
adios


----------



## IRISH (Mar 13, 2009)

this is the main reason for stealth ice man. tell no one. show no one. and you will not have to search for your meds in a decieving world. thanks for the stats. be safe...bb...


----------



## POTUS (Mar 13, 2009)

What are the laws in Iceland concerning having marijuana in your possession? Are there limits to what you can have on you or is it just illegal as it is Federally in the USA?

The laws in the USA are as stupid as they get. The Federal Government says it's illegal in the entire country. Then, each area of the country (states) say it is or not in just their area.

I was hoping Iceland didn't have laws that stupid.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 13, 2009)

What kind of weed grows there OUTDOORS?

Any?


----------



## icegrower (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks for your replies.. well the law here is getting more hard towards these growers that are getting bit large...but the ones i know of that have been busted with a couple or few plants have gotten away with a little fines.

well as a matter of fact few farmers here started experementing with hemp growing here last summer, and they say that the summer here is realy good for hemp production, ive seen one of those fields...what a beuty

effen...theese ar all indorgrows that are here...


----------



## icegrower (Mar 13, 2009)

ps..
its illeagal here to own, grow,have seeds. or smoke...mean its all against the law, but everything here is much easyer not as harsh as in the usa.. like if the catch u with a couple of grams,,,they will just take it from you, get your name and such and a small fine..


----------



## icegrower (Mar 13, 2009)

hehe just an litle update here
the last two days the cops here have busted about 1000 plants hehe
man the amount that is being grown here hehe its big


----------



## kubefuism (Mar 13, 2009)

Actually i'm obseving this treand globaly... I think production is on the rise everywhere.


----------



## icegrower (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah i agree i think here in scandinavia and europe that growing is on a huge rise


----------



## icegrower (Mar 17, 2009)

well forthose of you interested they just busted another grow with 300 plant,,,hehe they are realy busy here the narcos


----------



## GeoffTheMess (Mar 17, 2009)

why are you smiling that plants are getting raided....i would be sad


----------



## icegrower (Mar 18, 2009)

it was a mistake or you know...its just that im so amazed on how much is grown here, with all these busts,,,but there is still all overflowing with good weed here


----------



## POTUS (Mar 18, 2009)

icegrower said:
			
		

> it was a mistake or you know...its just that im so amazed on how much is grown here, with all these busts,,,but there is still all overflowing with good weed here


Dude, you speak a lot better English than I do Icelandic. Lots of world class weed is grown by folks in this group. Weed is a common language to us all, no matter how we say it.


----------



## icegrower (Mar 20, 2009)

this is getting redigulous here, two days ago they busted a realy pro growhouse on two flloors with 620 plants and over 4 kilos of ready to smoke weed....and the the day after there was another bust in the next street over hehe and there were 300 flowering plants and 700 cuttings hehe i mean in a town this small, and all these busts dont seem to dry the marketplace up....its just unbeliveble


----------



## icegrower (Mar 25, 2009)

yup they are at it again and now for the last 3 days they have raided 3 more growops and siezed over 1000 more plants in diffrent stages, ive said it before and ill say it again....this just redigilous


----------



## Newbud (Mar 25, 2009)

Bloody hell man thats a lot of weed the cops are bustin, does make you think about how many people must be growing.
The one about the pro bust then another few streets over is mad, bet there another four in the same area lol


----------



## icegrower (Mar 25, 2009)

yeah its funy man, its in the industry neighbourhood just out of town here...when they finished busting first one, the coppers were taking a walk arount the houses there when they saw something that made the susspisious a bout this one house......and badabing....another bust
well its over 5000 busted plants in 3 months


----------



## Newbud (Mar 25, 2009)

Time to be carefull fella


----------



## icegrower (Mar 26, 2009)

tell me about it carefull it is myself i had to stop "raising" flowers my self cuz i recently moved, it sucks hehe
but hey they pulled close to 1000 plants the last 48hrs hehe, and that doesent seem to dry out the market here in this small town
but these busts are doing ONE good thing and that is, that at last there has started a civilised discussion here about cannabis itself and the possibilities of decriminaling it and taxing it and what that could do to the economy over here...and even the cheif doctor here whos is the top of the doctors union here had i must say a positive look an the plant....and that is kind of a step forward from what you normaly here over here regarding kannabis


----------



## Newbud (Mar 26, 2009)

Sounds like not only a good option but the only option if there that much around lol.
Just think you might be growing feilds of it soon lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2009)

Sounds like alot of Loose Lips to me going on in that place.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 26, 2009)

I thought that. Probably a chain reaction, one guy busted tipping em off bout another trying to reduce a sentence


----------



## icegrower (Mar 26, 2009)

yep sure seems like it, well some of the people cought have links to more than one grows, but surely some one is speaking to much....but also the narcos here has like a hotline where poeple can phone in nameless calls if they think they now a bout drug offences...


----------



## icegrower (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah i have the feeling they will be finding them being grown outside this summer, in the countryide hehe


----------



## Newbud (Mar 26, 2009)

icegrower said:
			
		

> yep sure seems like it, well some of the people cought have links to more than one grows, but surely some one is speaking to much....but also the narcos here has like a hotline where poeple can phone in nameless calls if they think they now a bout drug offences...


 
Yup we have the same called "dob in a dealer", they even pay some if it leads to a prosecution.


----------



## icegrower (Mar 26, 2009)

dob on dealer hehe what a name


----------



## Newbud (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah think it our pathetic police's attempt to be cool.


----------



## icegrower (Mar 27, 2009)

i wish that they would show some printed pics from there grows here,,,but they just mostly show it on tv...otherwise i would post some pics and let you all see,,,,cuz these are realy professional and good operations..


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2009)

> are realy professional


 
Pros dont have loose lips,,are they aint Pros to long.:hubba: They may be good at Growing,,but they let """TWO""" many PPL know..


----------



## icegrower (Mar 27, 2009)

i dont know if its all cause of loose lips, the streetdepartmen of the narcos here, know a whole lot about a whole lot of people...as well as i have my own idea of how they find these growers and spot them out...and im not the only one who has that same idea...and its that there is only one store here that specializes in hydroponic stuff and growlighting and such.....and i think that they watch that place and spot out the big buyers there


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 27, 2009)

can i ask why they are busting all that pot ? i mean i know it's seen as illegal, but why ????


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 27, 2009)

how can man not see his flaws and continue to operate on a level of stupidity for which there is no excuse....i think it's gettin' to be face punchin' time


----------



## icegrower (Mar 27, 2009)

i ask the same as you puff....i think its because when the bank credit hit here, everybody started talking about that pot smoking and pot growing would explode here, and the head of rehab here started talking publicly about how much increase he saw in cannabis, so i kind of think its a goverment thing to show how much the narcos are doing to combat the rise of cannabis..


----------



## sexagenario (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi my observation is that everyday that passess more and more people learn that they have been tricked by their goverment. As the lie becomes evident people loose respect for the authoritys and more and more people start to grow. My generation  is a new generation that didnt went through the rigors of president Regan adm. & is willing to go to jail for what they belive that that is Marijuana should be LEGAL so as lets say coffee.Plus the economy is really fedit up & . this Puerto Rico if your asking (This is my view for the Americas) Sorry for my spelling.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 27, 2009)

icegrower said:
			
		

> and its that there is only one store here that specializes in hydroponic stuff and growlighting and such.....and i think that they watch that place and spot out the big buyers there


 
If there only one store and they coming down so hard i'd say its a good bet they all over it.
Wouldn't surprise me if they were permanently watching it.
You wouldn't catch me anywhere near the place


----------



## leafminer (Mar 27, 2009)

icegrower said:
			
		

> i dont know if its all cause of loose lips, the streetdepartmen of the narcos here, know a whole lot about a whole lot of people...as well as i have my own idea of how they find these growers and spot them out...and im not the only one who has that same idea...and its that there is only one store here that specializes in hydroponic stuff and growlighting and such.....and i think that they watch that place and spot out the big buyers there



Well from personal obs a long long time ago (cue "Star Wars" theme) . . .some Angels just seemed terminally stupid, in that they were doing multiple substances, were 'known', yet hung out at a nightclub that was known to be a haunt of the 'squad. Then I recall seeing an episode of Cops on someones TV. Talk about LOL. Cop stops this driver and asks him if he has any drugs on him. Driver says no. Are you sure sir. (Outrage) Definitely not! Yet we the viewers can clearly see, as can the cop, the huge joint stuck just above the guy's ear. Life for some people really is a bowl of chocolates.


----------



## icegrower (Mar 27, 2009)

yup i have a sneaky feeling that they are scouting that store...well its the only specialized hydro store...with all you need,,but there are others that sell someparts you need....but watching these busts on tv, ovi noticed that most of them had hydro system from the store and hid lights...so seein that kind of make you think


----------



## icegrower (Mar 27, 2009)

hxxp://www.dv.is/frettir/2009/3/27/enn-ein-kannabisraektunin-stodvud/
here you can see a pic from one of the grows that has been busted lately..its a link to icelandic newspaper


----------



## Newbud (Mar 27, 2009)

Not bad lol


----------



## icegrower (Mar 27, 2009)

this was a two story grow op, and it was pretty clever....mean the kind of made a house within an house from drywall and such... and you had to enter trough a small hole  in the wall from the place next door, they showed it here on the news....pretty well hidden...and had a place to change in to work clothes and take a shower after working there...


----------



## icegrower (Mar 27, 2009)

well they got one more tonigh it had up to 300plants with clones heres a pic
hxxp://mbl.is/mm/frettir/innlent/2009/03/27/storfelld_kannabisraektun_stodvud/


----------



## icegrower (Mar 28, 2009)

there are few more pics here on this newspaper site...if you are interested...hxxp://mbl.is/mm/frettir/innlent/2009/03/28/rett_ad_byrja/

its on the bottom of the page..


----------



## Newbud (Mar 28, 2009)

icegrower said:
			
		

> and had a place to change in to work clothes and take a shower after working there...


 
Class, how much do they pay an hour lol


----------



## Newbud (Mar 28, 2009)

one day this will be my bedroom lol


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Mar 29, 2009)

go to the news section of googl and search Marijuana, there are grows everywhere.

SSH


----------



## icegrower (Apr 1, 2009)

i know there are grows everywhere, i just wanted to show how much seems to be grown in this what most people would call rather small town, and how professional they are,,we do everything here with full power i mean they busted here a (me.h)lab witch i HATE with all my heart..and the narcos here did get help both from the DEA and interpol...and both these agencies said that this was the most professional lab they had busted both in the states and europe...thats just the icelandic way...if your gona do it...do it for real:


----------



## Newbud (Apr 1, 2009)

If a jobs worth doin it worth doin right lol.
Its cos your all nuts lol, i seen all the crazy stuff they do over there like off roaders that they drive accross lakes, and the rallying and stuff.
Dont surprise me that lot off you like to get off your head lol


----------



## icegrower (Apr 3, 2009)

yeah the formula offroad its the best having like a 800-1000horsepower rollcage that is nitrous injected and floor it upp a cliff you gotta love it

ps another two big busts this week..hehe.... also ive been hearing that the goverment here stops the shipments with the growlights and puts trackingdevices in the..and thats the reason for all the busts.....but hey what do i know


----------



## Newbud (Apr 3, 2009)

Well they doing something right (from threre perspective) thats for sure.

Loving sound of formula offroad 1000bhp and a cliff lol, thats gota be cool, i grew up on a hill side farm so love that kinda thing, i was always doin stupid stuff in my dads landrover and gettin into trouble lol.


----------



## icegrower (Apr 3, 2009)

yea there is a lot of jeep offroad culture here, cuz we have these great highlands ( a good place to be high at) and that kind of driving...as well as icydriving witch does improve driving skills abit


----------



## Newbud (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah its a good starting point for learning to drift, i done my fair share of ice and mud driving so when started driving on roads i was always showing off lol, still do to be honest,, i'll never grow up lol


----------



## icegrower (Apr 4, 2009)

its not a question about growing up it just a question to do what you think is fun icedriving can be realy fun, when you start to loose the back end of the car and it goes into sliding....thats fun


----------



## Newbud (Apr 4, 2009)

:yeahthat: 





			
				icegrower said:
			
		

> its not a question about growing up it just a question to do what you think is fun icedriving can be realy fun, when you start to loose the back end of the car and it goes into sliding....thats fun


----------

